# Day off



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 30, 2020)

I had the day off since I had to cut hours from training. I went over to the farm where I cut wood and hunt. They were clearing out some trees so I helped them for the day. Glad I had my saw with me but wish I had more time. Had a bunch of cherry and oak so I cut some cherry crotch. I wish I had a mill. All of the trees are going through the firewood processor. Some of the cherry were 30" diameter. Here are the few pieces I got. Oh, and grabbed a couple cherry burls.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 30, 2020)

You can package that Burl up and ship it to me! Lol nice haul!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2020)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 30, 2020)

Love all those pink tones you get in fresh cut cherry... too bad it is so fleeting...... Great haul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice grab.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 30, 2020)

Great day off with a pretty cool score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 31, 2020)

Beautiful haul! Would have been great to have seen the truck FULL! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Jan 31, 2020)

30" Cherry! That's a waste. Good thing you got some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice wood, anxious to see what you do with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 31, 2020)

Love the smell of fresh cut cherry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice Funny how you said as an after thought “oh and I picked up a couple of burls“

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 31, 2020)

Went by today because we had a guy stealing firewood so I grabbed a couple of pics of one of the 10 or so piles of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice looking stuff, now that I think about it, I don't think I've seen cherry crotch before, very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 31, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Nice looking stuff, now that I think about it, I don't think I've seen cherry crotch before, very cool



Heating the house with it right now.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 2, 2020)

Wow glad you saved some


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2020)

Thought I would cut these cherry burls up that are posted here. Not as nice or eyed like the one I auctioned off for my buddy but has some nice color.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2020)

And I need to get my bandsaw so I can get this piece of elm cut up!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Beautiful haul! Would have been great to have seen the truck FULL! Chuck


Going back on Tuesday. Taking more down.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 15, 2020)

Really sweet. Those burls will probably develop some great colors as they age.
30" Black Cherry cut up for firewood... That's a crime.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

